# MHL cable issues



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

So i just picked up a cable that does micro usb to dvi.... it has a usb for power which i tried from AC and from computer usb. The cable works but flickers the monitor on and off... it flickers about once every 5 seconds or so.... is it the cable? or could my phone be doing something odd? i am running aokp and francos kernal.....


----------



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

Another side note. i picked up a second cable that is the micro usb to HDMI and that one works well.....
The one to DVI not so much.
Also netflix looks like poop on a 60 inch tv.


----------



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

Still looking for help with this......
My DVI adaptor flickers...... I toggled a bunch of stuff to make the power draw less on my phone and the problem isnt as bad. 4g off screen brightness on lowest gps off etc.... but it still happens. Is it the cable or the phone? like i said i have a MHL HDMI cable and it doesnt appear to happen on that so i have a hard time believing its the phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't think Samsung sells a DVI adapter, so not sure you will get much support there. Be careful not to damage your phone using an unsupported cable.

I'd stick to the MHL cable IMO, but that's just me...


----------



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

bekyndnunwind said:


> I don't think Samsung sells a DVI adapter, so not sure you will get much support there. Be careful not to damage your phone using an unsupported cable.
> 
> I'd stick to the MHL cable IMO, but that's just me...


Ummmmmmm so there are standards at play...... i dont need a "samsung" cable. What has apple done to this world







My HDMI cable appears to work so i guess i will RMA the dvi one and get an adaptor for HDMI to DVI.
I also wish there was a way to turn off the phone display when using this. The charging of these cables cant keep up with screen battery usage.

if anyone is wondering this is the cable
and it does say that the GN is on the compatibility list
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0PG0822857&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle3&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle3-_-Cell+Phones+Accessories-_-eForCity-_-9SIA0PG0822857


----------



## sneakysolidbake (Jun 8, 2011)

My fix when this happened to me was to crank the min CPU speed up to 700 or 1000mhz. Flicker seems to be from all the jumping around between CPU states but if you set it to performance or just increase your min speed it tends to settle.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

i will try that.

Also on a side note here. i turned on airplane mode and it hasnt flickered.....

*UPDATE*
with the cpu min speed. still flicker bad.
4g on is bad
4g off not so bad......

*UPDATE2*
what kernal/rom are you using?
and are you using a DVI cable?

i am tempted to test out a few different roms/kernals to see if that plays any roll.
As far is my flicker it seems to be non existent when 4g is off. and terrible when its on.

*UPDATE3*
So.... with 4g on the flicker is long enough the monitor has to re-detect the signal, with it off the flicker is so brief it just flickers to black and back and the monitor isnt the wiser.


----------



## sneakysolidbake (Jun 8, 2011)

I do have an mhl to dvi cable. I can't comment on 4g because I don't live in a 4g area, but I do agree that airplane mode has helped as well.

EDIT: Running faux's 13u. Just moments ago I connected my cable with my daily driver CPU settings. Flickers everywhere. Went into rom control (aokp b27) and increased my min to 700mhz. Hasn't flickered once while typing this. I'm thinking 4g *might* be the culprit. Just out of curiosity, what rom/kernel?

EDIT2: Aaaand flickers in the web browser. What works best for me is 1.35ghz in performance governor.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

In the first post i mentioned am running AOKP B25 and franco M1. To me it seems that cpu isn't effecting it, its more the things that draw other power. the screen brightness seems to effect it. 4g has the biggest impact... I do want to test out a few other kernels see if that is the issue.


----------



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

Tried two more kernals "lean" and "Glados" with similiar flickering results

*EDIT*
if i get time i will try another rom.

*UPDATE* 
just tried the latest nightly of CM9 
It had different flickering issues. Maybe this is rom related? 
I dont have to much more time to test today but anyone else have one of these cables and on something besides AOKP?


----------



## sneakysolidbake (Jun 8, 2011)

I guess the rom could be a factor. I'm also curious as to what adapter others are using. Mine is a white ikross mhl to dvi.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok.......
I installed droidtheorys newest 4.04 to test........ Same thing if 4g is on no go if i toggle it off it works pretty good.
I also took a completely stock GN never unlocked rooted anything..... same flicker.


----------



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

Other note is almost everyone i have ran accross using a cable like this is having issues. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=22585890&postcount=29


----------



## sneakysolidbake (Jun 8, 2011)

Maybe the cable isn't able to supply adequate power, with the extra drain of 4g making things worse.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberfreak95 (Dec 30, 2011)

To me it almost seems like a movement sensor issue. Mine flickers more when I shake it.

I noticed that if I reboot the phone with the MHL plugged in the flicker is a LOT less.


----------



## ziocomposite (Mar 9, 2012)

Running monolith by dtheory w/Franco m2. I have USB fast charge enabled so my nexus actually charges while streaming to the TV =] . I have yet to experience any flickering.

If you look @ battery status when you have the mhl plugged in, it says "usb charging". With fast charge enabled it says "AC charging".


----------



## DJ Zeratul (Mar 30, 2012)

I am running AOKP b29 with leankernel 2.7.2exp1. I get the flicker using MHL with a HDMI -> DVI cable to a 20" Viewsonic monitor.

However when plugging into a TV or a projector using a straight HDMI cable, no flicker occurs.

Flicker disappeared when I set my minimum CPU to 1200 MHz. 700 flickers, as does 920, albeit 920 flickers a lot less (more itermittently... like, the screen will flash off for a moment then back on again.) 1200 does not flicker at all.

I am thinking of setting a single cputune profile that keeps the cpu at minimum 1200 when the phone is charging to mitigate this, unless anyone has any info on why it starts to flicker at lower CPU frequencies.

EDIT: I tried this last night, and it made the phone extremely hot (durrr, surprise surprise). There has to be a fix for this somehow...


----------

